# Does my cockatiel have eye infection!?[pictures]



## XMelz (Jun 25, 2012)

It's like a little piece of skin
It doesn't seem to bother her
Idk how long it's been there 















>that's her glare lol, she hates me


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks like a seed hull or piece of food stuck in his eye. Can you *gently* flush it out with some normal saline/contact cleanser?


----------



## XMelz (Jun 25, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> It looks like a seed hull or piece of food stuck in his eye. Can you *gently* flush it out with some normal saline/contact cleanser?


I'll try. I try to touch her but she won't let me
I touched it a little bit and I seem like It was attached to her upper lid on the corner and looks like skin


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you can't flush it out, it would be a good idea to have it checked by a vet. We recently had a member with a similar problem, and it turned out to be an issue with the bird's third eyelid.


----------



## XMelz (Jun 25, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> If you can't flush it out, it would be a good idea to have it checked by a vet. We recently had a member with a similar problem, and it turned out to be an issue with the bird's third eyelid.


Wat was the name of Ur bird's illness


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It wasn't my bird, it was a bird that belonged to another member. I believe it was a benign tumor on the third eyelid. Unfortunately I have to get to work, so I don't have time to search for the thread right now, but you could look for it if you'd like to compare.


----------



## XMelz (Jun 25, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> It wasn't my bird, it was a bird that belonged to another member. I believe it was a benign tumor on the third eyelid. Unfortunately I have to get to work, so I don't have time to search for the thread right now, but you could look for it if you'd like to compare.


oh alright thanks



UPDATE!!
SO I FINALLY GRABBED HER FOR GOOD AND TOOK IT OUT
I THINK IT WAS MAYBE FOOD OR SOMETHING
THANKS EVERYBODY


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad it was nothing serious.


----------

